# Group shot of all our dogs



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I love how they're so color coordinated. LOL

That's a very cute pack you have there!


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*hehe*

I bet you're busy!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Marian said:


> I love how they're so color coordinated. LOL
> 
> That's a very cute pack you have there!


Thanks!
Haha, I thought it was funny how all of our dogs ended up being the same color. People always stop us on our walks and compliment on that too 




Lincoln Love said:


> I bet you're busy!


You have no idea! lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a lovely pack!!


----------

